# Presentation



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi!

My name is Martin Pitchon. I was born in Argentina but my mother was French and my father British. I love classical music more than anything else in life...More than something I have quit for 5 months now: the cigarette.

My music? Not very hogoneous...indeed.

pages.videotron.com/svp has my list.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow quitter (I have been off the cigs for almost 7 months for now)...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Martin 

And, congratulations on quitting smoking ... I was a pack-a-day smoker until 6 years ago myself. 

We hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, you've done what I never got around to doing, cataloguing your collection. Hats off to you! :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My collection, I started entering my LP and CDs since I was 12! A lifetime job! There are in a very big Database. I can make any setup I want in terms of sorts.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*new address...*

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

Martin


----------

